# Burl ID



## JMC (Dec 6, 2011)

Not sure how well you can ID what type of burl it is but I will post pic shortly.


----------



## JMC (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay here we go.
[attachment=546]
[attachment=547]
[attachment=548]
[attachment=549]
[attachment=550]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2011)

James those are pretty closeups, might need a further-away shot too though. Could be a lot of diff things from that but probably out of realm of expertise. 

Thinking this is one for esmith.


----------



## phinds (Dec 6, 2011)

Please comment on how the colors in the pics relate to the colors in the wood


----------



## JMC (Dec 6, 2011)

OK how about yellow on left and orange on right, help any?
[attachment=551]


----------



## phinds (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, that's a helpful pic and it looks nagging familiar but I can't place it. I'm not much good with burls but I'm betting somebody here will recognize it.


----------



## esmith (Dec 8, 2011)

I've never cut a Mulberry burl but I see them here in CA. Some of the grain looks a lot like Mulberry and the color looks almost correct for some of the lumber I have.


----------



## phinds (Dec 8, 2011)

esmith said:


> I've never cut a Mulberry burl but I see them here in CA. Some of the grain looks a lot like Mulberry and the color looks almost correct for some of the lumber I have.



I agree, this looks a lot like mulberry grain. JMC, can you get a well-focused end grain closeup?


----------



## JMC (Dec 8, 2011)

I'll try Paul, all I have is my magnifying lamp over my drafting table. As you can see when I tried before it turned out really yellow or brown. I'll have to wait til tomorrow when I get back to the office.


----------



## phinds (Dec 8, 2011)

How about a scanner? Have one at home or work? They work exceptionally well for end grain closeups; just scan at hi-res.


----------



## JMC (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you refering to printer that opens on top?


----------



## phinds (Dec 8, 2011)

Generally, that's a sign of a scanner, yes.


----------



## JMC (Dec 8, 2011)

Wifey has one in her office I'll sneak in there tomorrow when she's out.


----------



## Spa City Woodworks (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm gonna guess Coffeetree burl, although its pretty big for Coffeetree. I'm also leaning toward Mulberry as well.


----------



## McBryde (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm calling it mulberry burl, I have cut up a bunch of it.

E


----------

